# Any 6mm Remington Fans?



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a chance to get one for a great price and wanted to know more. 

Custom 6mm remmy on a trued 700 with Lilja barrel bedded in laminate stock for a great price with lots of ammo, brass, and dies.

Anyone ever had one?

Please share.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What twist rate barrel does it have

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> What twist rate barrel does it have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was sort of born into a 6mm Rem. cult, they are awesome.

That being said the above ^^^^ question is very important in this case. 6mm already has a fairly narrow window of bullet weights you can work with, and with each rifle having it's own personality this can be further reduced. With a custom barrel, this rifle may have been set up for 80 grain hollow point boat tails for varmints, in which case you will need to work much harder to develop a load that will work for a wide range of distances with a bullet over 100 grains for big game. It can be done, but would require more futzing. I have a factory twist(1:9) that will stabilize almost anything available, my only issue being a short throat(probably what allows me to run the really light stuff). All of that being said, you can stabilize 105 grain bullets out of a 1:12 twist, but there are a few things that come into play. There are some good articles on this subject out there. I will dig some of them out later tonight. I know of guys that shoot 100 grain+ bullets from older .244 Rem. with no problems at all, it can be done with the right combinations of powders and bullets.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot a 105 grain out of a 1 in 12 twist. I think you would be looking for trouble. 1 in 8 would work though.

1 in 12 may be good for a very light bullet going really fast. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It is very important that you know the twist rate of the rifle you're thinking about buying. No matter what is said, 1:12 twist is very difficult to load with bullets over 90 grains. Now any barrel maker that is worth his oaks should not mark a 24 cal. barrel 6MM Rem. unless it is a 1:9 twist, and he should mark .244 Rem if 1:12 twist. I personally wouldn't buy a 1:12 unless varmint shooting was my goal. It's real easy to check the twist, plenty of instructions on YouTube. I bought my first 6mm Rem in the early 60's and still own it. My favorite load was 46.5g IMR4350 pushing a 87 gr Hornady SP. Killed many a deer with that little gun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Buy it Bob! Whatever the .243Win does the 6mm does better. Actually, I love them both but I'm a big fan of the 6mm.
How much is he asking?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Buy it. Figure out the twist later, then decide if you will shoot big bullets or little ones. I have a custom varmint 6mm that shoots 55 grainers at 4K. No recoil. Better BC than 22 cal 55. Vaporizes anything under 5 lbs. FUN!---SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> It is very important that you know the twist rate of the rifle you're thinking about buying. No matter what is said, 1:12 twist is very difficult to load with bullets over 90 grains. Now any barrel maker that is worth his oaks should not mark a 24 cal. barrel 6MM Rem. unless it is a 1:9 twist, and he should mark .244 Rem if 1:12 twist. I personally wouldn't buy a 1:12 unless varmint shooting was my goal. It's real easy to check the twist, plenty of instructions on YouTube. I bought my first 6mm Rem in the early 60's and still own it. My favorite load was 46.5g IMR4350 pushing a 87 gr Hornady SP. Killed many a deer with that little gun.


Lilja, which makes very good barrels, offers .243/6mm barrels in a wide range of twist rates. 1:7 to 1:16. This is custom rifle with a custom Lilja barrel. Which is why twist rate is even a consideration here.

So as mentioned in another post, for a 105 grain bullet, 1:8 would be ideal, but if you can shorten the length of the bullet, then you can cheat this. Twist is about more than weight, it is about length, fore/aft weight, and "functional length"(the physical contact length between the bullet and barrel lands). Longer and heavier bullets require faster twist rates, while lighter and shorter bullets require slower twist rates. So if you use a heavy lead core bullet with a square tail, and more blunt ogive, you can reduce the bullets length and get away with shooting heavier bullets in a barrel with a slower twist.

1:12 is by no means ideal for 100+ grain bullets, and I am not trying to make that claim. I am just saying that there is allot more to it, and that it can be done with reasonable results. This article points out this fact(1:12 is not ideal), but also goes into more of the nuances as to why this is, and how you can get decent results with heavy bullet/slow twist rate combos. http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/guns/rifles/2007/09/testing-twist-myth

I have another one that goes into this with more numbers, details, etc. If I can find it I will post it up as well.

BTW, cool Jeepster, not too many of those around, even back then.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Owner thinks it's a 9 twist. He said he has shot 70-95 grainers through it. 

I know what you mean about twist concerns. I have a 14 twist 6mm br and it wont shoot over 70 grainers.

I can pick up the rifle, brass, bullets, and dies for $650. That's hard to pass up.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bob L. said:


> Owner thinks it's a 9 twist. He said he has shot 70-95 grainers through it.
> 
> I know what you mean about twist concerns. I have a 14 twist 6mm br and it wont shoot over 70 grainers.
> 
> I can pick up the rifle, brass, bullets, and dies for $650. That's hard to pass up.


I would not pass it up. Like I said, Lilja makes very nice barrels. Given that he has been shooting 70-95 grain bullets, the twist has to be something fairly moderate, like the standard 1:9.

WRT pushing some of those conventional numbers, that is just what I do with firearms.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Some pics.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just mho
I hated my 9 twist remington 
.243
It didn't shoot the 95 grain boat tail bullets better then an inch and typically had a flyer that made it look more like a 1.5" group. Tried just about every factory load out. Best thing it shot was 80 grain flat base cheap blue box federal. Dime size groups. 

It wouldn't shoot the light stuff for varmits. So I was stuck with what I call a caliber in between and a master of none. 

Although saying that my daughter killed a cow elk with that 95 grain nostler partition. 

I put a 8 twist bartlen barrel barrel on and made it a .243AI. So its alot like the 6mm remington. The 105 bullets buck wind and hit hard. I think it's a great deer/antelope caliber gun and my youngest proving it everytime she pulls the trigger. It has more KE at 800 yards then a factory loaded 25o6 has at 500. 

I don't think the .243AI with 105 grain bullets is a good choice for coyotes though. I think I'd like more speed because vitals are smaller and range is often estimated. It will hit them at great distance if I have time to range them though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking at the photos it looks like a nice rifle! If it's a good deal you can't pass up then get it! 90 percent of the work is already done. A barrel swap is cheap!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in the early 80's I bought a new Ruger 77 with a bull barrel in a 6mm Rem thinking it was going to be the ultimate varmint gun. It came with a 1 in 10 twist as I recall. I shot mainly 75 gr bullets through it though I did have a load for 100 gr Partitions for big game.

Nothing wrong with the caliber, but the rifle itself was a bit of a disappointment. I never could get it to group as tight as my .222 Rem 700 with a sporter barrel. The trigger pull was a little too heavy and I never really developed the confidence in that rifle as I had with my triple deuce. I ended up trading it off after a few years.

Sounds like a good deal on your rifle Bob.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

How does it shoot? I'd be curious why that setup is going for so cheap. 

Your pictures shows 250 rounds of loaded up ammo. For my 6mmRem load, that's $130 in components alone not including the brass. If the brass has any reasonable service life left it's easily $250 in ammo. If you take out the rings, bases, and dies then you're looking at $320 max for a trued Rem700 action with custom barrel and stock. You CANNOT beat that! 

If it shoots well, I'd jump on that deal in a half a second!


----------

